# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > ركن إجتماعات أسرة المنبر والنفرات >  >  دعــــم فريـــــــــق أون لايــــــــــــن ...

## Deimos

*@
@
@
@
@
@
@
@
@
@
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

تم فتح الباب لمن يرغب في دعم الفريق مادياً .. وذلك لحوجة الفريق للدعم المادي لتحفيز اللاعبين اللذين يلعبون بإسم المنبر لذلك حق علينا دعمهم ومؤازرتهم .. وخصوصأ بعد النتائج الجيدة التي حققوها في الدورة الرمضانية وتأهلهم للدور القادم رغم أن لديهم مباراة مؤجلة ..

وننوه إلي أن الإدارة حتي الآن تكفلت بجميع منصرفات الفريق من ترحيل ومنصرفات أثناء المباراة .. كما قامت بتوفير الزي الكامل الرئيسي والإحتياطي ..

الفرصة الآن مفتوحة ..

إدعم فريقك بقدر المستطاع ولو حتي بجنيه

طريقة الدعم عن طريق تحويل الرصيد علي الرقم 0912523021 

بعد تحويل الرصيد أكتب إسمك والمبلغ المحول حتي يتم حصر المساهمات ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*فــــــــــــــــــــــــوق
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*acba77, مايقومابي, africanu*, مجدالدين شريف, الغسينابي, بلياردو, حافظ النور, mohammed_h_o, عبد العزيز24
*

----------


## مايقومابي

*مساهمة بسيطة مني ( 30 جنية ) .
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

مساهمة بسيطة مني ( 30 جنية ) .



يديك العافية ياحبوب .. وياها المحرية فيك ...
*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*مساهمة منى لدعم الفريق الذى يلعب باسم منبر مريخاب اون لاين بمبلغ وقدره 100جنيه 
محجوب الخير( ود الباشا )
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محجوب الخير
					

مساهمة منى لدعم الفريق الذى يلعب باسم منبر مريخاب اون لاين بمبلغ وقدره 100جنيه 
محجوب الخير( ود الباشا )



الله أكبر الله أكبر
والله إنت يامحجوب ال ( الليل _ السيل _ الويل) ماقصرت تب وإن شاء في ميزان حسناتك
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*نحن 2 بس عاد شن اقول يا اهل البيت
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*¤‏ ‏¤
¤‏ ‏¤
¤‏ ‏¤
¤‏ ‏¤
¤‏ ‏¤
¤‏ ‏¤
.... جاري رفع البوست ....
                        	*

----------


## محمد عماد

*اشاء نحو التقدم داما
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*"
"
"
"
جارى كمان رفع البوست
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*يا أخوانا الكورة اليوم ولازم نجهز الحافز حتي يتم تسليمه بعد المباراة
شدو حيلكم شوية

فوق مريخاب أون لاين
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*مافى زول ولا شنو حد يفتح الباب
بينى وبينكم الباب اتفتح من اول .دائرين اخر زول يسد الباب 
مع العلم المباراة اليوم
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*يشاهده الان 
محجوب الخير --مايقومابى 
*

----------


## Deimos

*الدنيا أول الشهر
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*إستلمت من الأخ أفريكانو مبلغ 50 ج
وكذلك إستلمت من الأخ القطاني مبلغ 50 ج
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*المشاهدات 100 والمتبرعين حتي الآن 4 أشخاص فقط

يلا ياصفوة الفريق بيلعب بإسم المنبر واجب علينا دعمه 5ج أو 10 ج ماكتيرة
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*يا أهل الدار ...

فوووووووووق
*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*مافى زول حتى الان وانا 100جنيه كمان واستلموها كحافز لى اللاعبين 
يا اهل الدار
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*الباب ما زال مفتوحاً لدعم الفريق ...
*

----------

